# VapeClub - Native Wicks In Stock, Organic Japanese Cotton in stock and Rayon on the way



## JakesSA (1/2/15)

So I had an intervention. @VapeGrrl sat me down about two weeks ago and explained to me in clear and certain terms that I am cottonphobic and just because I don't like the stuff doesn't mean other people don't appreciate it's fine qualities. 
That and nobody actually laughs at my Dis Chem Do jokes... 

On the upside we now stock Cotton Labo's Japanese organic cotton, not bleached, dyed or otherwise chemically treated. 

The pack comes with 5 pads and goes for just R20! You can find them under rebuilding supplies or here ..

Additionally all rebuildable atomisers will now ship with two free Cotton Labo organic cotton pads to get you of to a good, organic start.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (1/2/15)

Dis Chem Do is actually funny! 

But glad to see you stocking Japanese cotton now also.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (1/2/15)

Thanks @Riddle, I feel a little better now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (1/2/15)

awesome


----------



## free3dom (1/2/15)

I have to agree with @Riddle... Dis Chem Do is brilliant - I can never again look at my bag without a chuckle 

I actually used some Jap cotton for the first time yesterday and was just about to go hunting around for some...sooo much better than the DCD - and I thought it was all hype 

Well done on overcoming your fear of white(ish) fluffy things @JakesSA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/2/15)

Lol @JakesSA 

Great that you bundling it with new rebuildables. Nice touch

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JakesSA (7/2/15)

Since the organic cotton does seem to be quite popular, VapeClub now also has some Rayon and *Natural Wicks* on the way. Kudos to @VandaL for the find!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (7/2/15)

JakesSA said:


> Since the organic cotton does seem to be quite popular, VapeClub now also has some Rayon and *Natural Wicks* on the way. Kudos to @VandaL for the find!


Is that not "Native"?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/2/15)

But @JakesSA if you've only every tried Dischem Do (lol), you could very well have a bad opinion of cotton.

I hated the stuff. I actually preferred Dove cotton over it. But I love Jap Cotton and Rayon.


----------



## JakesSA (7/2/15)

Between you and me I still don't like cotton, but not as a wicking material in specific, rather as a substance in general. Those smooth filaments just waiting to 'screech' under my fingertips, that dry hit always waiting to pounce, that .. etc ... etc .. Anyways just a small white fluffy phobia I guess. 

Don't tell @VapeGrrl though, she'll wrap me in the stuff while I'm sleeping if she finds out!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (7/2/15)

JakesSA said:


> Between you and me I still don't like cotton, but not as a wicking material in specific, rather as a substance in general. Those smooth filaments just waiting to 'screech' under my fingertips, that dry hit always waiting to pounce, that .. etc ... etc .. Anyways just a small white fluffy phobia I guess.
> 
> Don't tell @VapeGrrl though, she'll wrap me in the stuff while I'm sleeping if she finds out!


@JakesSA are you getting "Native Wicks"?


----------



## JakesSA (7/2/15)

The one and only, made from true (probably genetically modified) American Pima!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JakesSA (7/2/15)

As sold by a company called "Native Wicks" (no surprises there..) and whom I would buy shares in if they were a listed company ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (7/2/15)

Alex said:


> @JakesSA are you getting "Native Wicks"?




That's a sh*t ton of wick wow.. Gotta try this stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (7/2/15)

From the website:

*"*Why is Pima different*?*
Pima is the longest and strongest natural cotton fiber in existence. Our premium pima cotton is carded and combed. Carded is the cleaning step which removes all filament and plant materials. Combing separates out the short and weak fibers by means of a rotating ring or rectilinear row of steel pins. Then the process of combing is accompanied by gilling, a process of evening it out making it suitable for spinning. The end result is all fibers are straightened out and lie parallel to each other. During examination a piece is extremely thick, there are thousands of single uniform strands bunched up into a one thick rope like strip. Because of the large amount of fibers in one small area and each of them being independent of each other, it creates tension and strength which differs from all other forms cotton. "

... and since its American probably genetically spliced with Alien genes. 

Enough to drive any cotton-a-phobic to distraction..

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JakesSA (7/2/15)

LOL, just noticed the title is natural and should be native wicks.. slow going this morning

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (7/2/15)

Great stuff...Native Wicks looks like amazing stuff  I'm Pro-Fluffy White Stuff 

Guess this would be a scene from one of your nightmares then @JakesSA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JakesSA (7/2/15)

Whaaaa ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VandaL (7/2/15)

Awesome, it looks like majority of the community might move onto to cotton designed for vapers. I've spoken to the native Wicks guys a few times and they say their product is Huge in California and rapidly spreading all over USA. They were shocked even South Africa Is getting behind their product this quickly after launch.

Great stuff vapeclub.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JakesSA (13/2/15)

Our Native Wicks cleared customs today but it was 38 minutes too late to make the last truck to the distribution hub. 

Will definitely go on sale by Monday though ..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (13/2/15)

JakesSA said:


> Our Native Wicks cleared customs today but it was 38 minutes too late to make the last truck to the distribution hub.
> 
> Will definitely go on sale by Monday though ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JakesSA (14/2/15)

Well seeing as some people really can't seem to wait till Monday, I drove to the courier and stood in front of the gate demanding to be heard on a point of privilege until they opened up.

Sooo .. Native Wicks is now in stock and ready to ship! 

Find 'em here!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## MurderDoll (14/2/15)

JakesSA said:


> Well seeing as some people really can't seem to wait till Monday, I drove to the courier and stood in front of the gate demanding to be heard on a point of privilege until they opened up.
> 
> Sooo .. Native Wicks is now in stock and ready to ship!
> 
> Find 'em here!


Ordered and Paid!


----------



## Alex (14/2/15)

Collected and Paid


----------



## JakesSA (15/2/15)

The native wicks is proving a bit more popular than I expected, I am guessing because it has a little less 'squeekiness' on the finger tips ..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/2/15)

Yip, this is what I thought.

I managed to nab some \o/

I can't believe I am looking THIS forward to receiving COTTON.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

